

Cwora - taking the piss out of Quora - instakill
http://www.cwora.com/

======
cagenut
Hey guys I'm busy flipping my convertible note into what I'm calling a "second
seed" round from a bunch of big name Angels for my social-mobile startup and I
was talking to an advisor (totally gonna be on the board when we get our
Series A) about how its time to add a technical co-founder who can really take
the lead on all the implementation stuff we've got in mind and I was wondering
if anyone knew the best places to find technical co-founders who are
interesting in joining a startup (no salary, 5%)?

Also if you have ideas for the product we should start with, we haven't
decided yet, we just really wanna own the social mobile space.

edit: also, can anyone recommended the best bars and restaurants in nyc to
network with other social mobile startups?

~~~
trotsky
I'd suggest instagr.am + foursquare + groupon: Get 10 strangers to take your
picture in a 7-11 and check in and you all get free slurpees!

~~~
jerf
No, you gotta be able to monetize that. Get 10 strangers to take a picture of
them viewing an ad and check in for a free slurpee. Also, ads on the slurpee,
ads on the photo app, and ads in the participating 7-11s. _Now_ we're rolling
in dough. Patents for everybody!

~~~
trotsky
You're hired.

~~~
erik_landerholm
needs follow

------
achompas
I'm really disappointed by the state of Quora in the last week. There has been
a flood of useless answers into once-useful questions and terrible questions
into once-excellent topics. The state of the "Entrepreneurship" and "Startups"
topics must be abysmal right now.

Quora could remedy this by identifying redundant questions for new posters.
Let's say someone asks where to find the best technical founders in City A.
Instead of accepting that question, Quora should suggest that they look at
topics on "how to find technical founders" and "how to develop enough
technical skills to produce a MVP." Many message boards use this right now.

I've only posted one (unique) question, so maybe Quora filters posts in this
manner and I haven't come across it. Regardless, I'm amazed at how a crowd-
sourced site can lose quality as it gains traction.

~~~
wushupork
That's the problem when a very niche and exclusive product gets mass adoption.
Quality goes way down. That's how I felt about Yahoo answers. Their challenge
is going to be how to drown/filter out the crap and keep it interesting or
engaging.

There's a reason exclusivity works. That's one of the reasons I like Dribbble
as a designer so much. The quality of the work is so high.

Maybe if Quora only let you invite people when enough people like your
questions/answers that might work. I don't know how they could go back to that
once they've opened the flood gates.

~~~
achompas
Right--Quora needs to set up a walled garden. Either a $5 pay-to-post system
(worth it for the exposure and recruiting taking place on Quora), or a QA team
that frequently audits questions and answers...something to keep their bottled
lightning alive. Quora is at an important point in its development here.

~~~
kmfrk
Could be interesting with a flattr-like system where people pay a lump sum
every week, and the people whom you thank/upvote the most gets a
proportionately big amount of your monthly fee (aside from the share Quora
takes).

Keeps away the tossers and rewards the people who take the time to help. Of
course, there's the chance that people start gaming the system in order to
earn all the money, somewhat similar to a content farm.

------
kongqiu
Cwora - that's Welsh for "Yahoo! Answers", no?

------
cfontes
I find it painfully hard to post a question there, it's always pointing to
some kind of error, but we get no feedback from the site to what is wrong...

Nice Idea but I think It will take some time to evolve into a nice business,
it's like twitter, the business model there will be very confusing.

Cheers from Brazil !

------
nicholasjbs
Suggestion for anyone inundated with Quora auto-follow spam: Go here:
<http://www.quora.com/settings/index>

and click "Email Settings" -> "User-related" and then uncheck "Someone starts
following me"

------
jrockway
What do you do with the piss once you extract it? I have always wondered...

~~~
jaxonrice
Urine was historically used to produce saltpetre, one of the ingredients of
gunpowder

~~~
gwern
Or, as Neal Stephenson taught me, phosphorous.

Burn, baby, burn!

------
Zakuzaa
Gorilla Marketing. (for himself)

~~~
tmcw
Guys: Guerilla. It's always Guerilla Marketing, and is never Gorilla
Marketing, unless Gorillas are your widgets.

~~~
pavel_lishin
What if Gorillas are your customers?

------
jpcx01
Brilliant. Funniest thing I've seen all year

------
elvirs
Seriously, one needs a detailed filter set to navigate through overwhelming
stream (or mess) of questions on quora.

~~~
Isofarro
I don't see a browsing path off the homepage on quora that doesn't involve
signing up or logging in.

------
look_lookatme
Someone could do this for Hacker News but merely focus on Facebook rage.

------
user24
funny, but rather pointless...

~~~
andybak
Why pointless? It's a parody and it contains a critique of Quora that's fairly
valid.

It might not be a particularly deep critique but it doesn't have to be.

------
ddkrone
Good thing I got kicked off for running a script to follow every possible
person and every possible question on the site.

------
kgosser
I don't get it.

------
kubaf
what a waste of time (creator time)...

------
paraschopra
This guy should simply stop using Quora if he is pissed off by endless stream
of discussions. Why go great lengths to mock it? I don't see any point in this
effort.

~~~
andybak
You don't have to use Quora to be irritated by it... The coverage alone is
sufficient for that.

God what a nit-picking, humourless bunch we have here today!

~~~
JabavuAdams
Blue-shiftin' the autistic spectrum. Yeah.

